# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  2019 Atlas Awards WINNERS!!!

## Diamond

_Drumroll, please..._


BEST WORLD MAP:

Domhantyr World Map, by Ilanthar



This is a real work of art that faithfully replicates the style of some of the maps of the European masters from centuries past.  It's a comprehensive map that shows, well... everything.

Original thread: Domhantyr World Map


BEST REGIONAL MAP:

We have a tie!
Map of China XIIth Century - Wulin : Edition du Lotus Pourpre, by Akae, AND The War of Resh in Frel & Floris, by MistyBee.

 

Two maps from master artists at the top of their game.

Original threads:

Map of China XIIth Century - Wulin : Edition du Lotus Pourpre
The War of Resh in Frel & Floris

The Regional Map category had the most nominations (I believe), and the widest spread of votes - the winners were barely in double digits on percentage of votes, if that tells you anything.


BEST CITY, TOWN, OR VILLAGE MAP:

The City of Kingkel, by MistyBeee!



That's not really a surprise, is it?  One of the best and most intricate city maps we've ever had the pleasure of seeing at the Guild.

Original thread: City of Kingkel


BEST HAND-DRAWN OR TRADITIONAL MAP:

Veduta of a late medieval town, by Chlodowech!



An amazing study in light and shadows, done with pencil and diluted ink.  If you want proof that there are geniuses at the Guild, look no further.

Original thread: Veduta of a late medieval town


BEST SPACE, SCI-FI, OR MODERN MAP:

Eldoran Astronomical View, by Ilanthar!



The earth AND the heavens belong to Ilanthar this year.  I don't even know where to begin praising this map, so I'll just shut up and let it stand on its own.  This was the closest race; there were 5 strong contenders, all separated by less than 4%.

Original thread: Eldoran Astronomical View


BEST STRUCTURE, DUNGEON, OR GAMING MAP:

Legends of the Five Rings - Castle Map, by FrancescaBaerald!



A mind-boggling work of simultaneous complexity and clarity, with subtle colors used to enhance, rather than distract, and a style with a heavy nod to Japanese masters.

Original thread: Legends of the Five Rings - Castle Map


MOST CREATIVE MAP:

Another tie.  
Salt Harbour Map, by smalyon AND Islands of the Sleepy Dragon, by J.Edward

 

I take back what I said before about close races - there were so many nominations and votes here that the two winners each gathered less than 10% of the vote.  A true testimony to the awesomeness of the maps nominated.  And these are two cool representations of an artist's ingenuity at work.  Smalyon's piece is simple and evocative, with amazing use of color and crazy perspectives, while J.Edward demonstrates an imagination that seems limited only by how fast his hand can fly across the paper or tablet.

Original threads:

Salt Harbour Map
Islands of the Sleepy Dragon


BEST OVERALL MAP:

The City of Kingkel, by MistyBeee!



With a staggering THIRD win this year, Misty really slams it home how truly talented she is.  

Original thread:  See 'Best City, Town, or Village Map', above.





And that's it for this year.  Well... almost.  We are putting together breakdowns for each category in the form of, what else, maps, to show the vote spread.  Those will appear when we get them done.  No hard timeline for that, since those of us working on them have this annoying thing called real life to contend with, but no later that mid-April.  Some categories had so many freakin' nominations and votes that it's going to take some time to figure out how to represent them in visual form.

----------


## SteffenBrand

Truly great maps here, this year was hard to vote.
Congratulations to all the winners, you really deserve this!  :Very Happy: 

And additional thanks to all involved making this possible this year. 
Onto new horizons in 2019, everyone! =)

----------


## Adfor

Stellar work all! I don't doubt that Kingkel is among the most well done maps to come across the forums, it's certainly one of the most incredible I've ever seen personally. And hot damn, there's something to be said about Chlodowech's perspective and penmanship, just wow..

----------


## Gidde

These are all just stunning. Bummer that I missed the votes, but it looks like everyone did a fantastic job voting  :Very Happy:

----------


## Voolf

Congratulations to all winners. 
Misty is just smashing the competition without blinking the eye  :Very Happy: . Well deserved. Behind Ilanthar with 2 wins ! Wow. Really congratz !

----------


## Galendae

Domhantyr! Domhantyr! Domhantyr!

The French practically got a clean sweep on the medal podium!

----------


## Kellerica

Heh, our girl Beee scores not one, not two but THREE globes! Outstanding work, by her and everyone else. Congrats to all the winners!

----------


## Diamond

Handing out of Globes will take a bit.  Be patient.   :Very Happy: 

edit: Finished.

PLEASE NOTE:
For those of you that won more than one category, only ONE Atlas Award overall will show up in your profile.  If you click on your award stash, you will be directed to a page that shows what you won for and links to the individual map threads (if I did everything right).

edit 2:

Nope.  Apparently I can only list one link per medal.

----------


## Bogie

What a week!  Atlas awards!! Congrats to all the winners!!  The Biggest Mapping Challenge ever!!!  Congrats to everyone who participated!!!  A Great Lite Challenge!!!!  Congrats to all !!!!  Wow, I'm exhausted, and all I had to deal with is the Lite Challenge.  Thanks to Diamond and his cohorts for all their work on the other two events!

----------


## ThomasR

French corsairs indeed robbed many trophies  :Smile:  Congrats to all and especially to MistyBeee ! Lady, you came to us not so long ago and have proven the worth of your art in no time  :Wink:  Another thing to rejoice about, 50% of the winners are female cartographers. We achieved parity without even blinking ! Way to go Guild !

----------


## - JO -

Congratulations à Misty et Ilanthar ! Quel palmarès impressionnant !!!!!

----------


## FrancescaBaerald

Thank you! And congratualtions to everybody!

----------


## Naima

Congrats to the Winners  :Very Happy:  and happy to see some of the ones I voted to be elected for Best map!

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats to all our winners! The Europeans are fairly dominating the awards this time.

Voting was super tough this year (as it is every year) and some entries just lost out by a vote or two. There were so many deserving maps, so kudos to everyone who was nominated too. 

Thank you all for sharing your work at the Guild, making it the best site on the interwebs for maps!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lars

Congratulations to the winners and also to all contenders: you're all worthy of praise! I was happy to see that there were ties in some categories, and also that the vote was close in others since there were so many high-quality entries. 

(Devs, please nerf the French cartographers in the next patch, they seem over-powered :Razz: .)

----------


## XCali

Super congrats to everyone!  :Very Happy: 

Also, *High Five* to Misty for a bringing such gorgeous pieces of art to the guild.

----------


## onez

Congratulations to all the winners! Great job!

----------


## Ilanthar

Congrats to all winners & nominated!

And thank you all, I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed. Considering the nominations, I had my fingers crossed for a possible win, but two, you're just making me fly!

----------


## MistyBeee

I think I'm not able to say anything smarter than... "wow o_o". 
Is there a beee-rthday I'm not aware of ? Or a beee-rsmas ? Or maybe is it a giant joke you're making ? I would be only half-surprised if Diamond's head suddenly appeared by the roof-window to tell me something like "naaah, 'just kidding but please give me your brain !" ^^'

Joke appart, regardless the way in which I think about it I feel incredibly lucky. 
Look at that : I joined the Guild in March last year, doubtful and intimidated, jumped directly in this montly challenge with Frel and Floris. One year later, almost day-for-day, this same map win a Atlas Award and close the loop of my first year here. But it's not only about the award, or about winning something. The best is to feel I'm a part of this amazing, incredible and kind community. You all rock, and you don't have any idea about how good it is to be there  :Smile: 

Ok, and now I'll just close the roof-window. One can never be too careful  :Wink: 
And here's the plan : 1/ Close the window. 2/ Start thinking about how to make better than Kingkel in 2019 ^^

And... and... thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Naima

> I think I'm not able to say anything smarter than... "wow o_o". 
> Is there a beee-rthday I'm not aware of ? Or a beee-rsmas ? Or maybe is it a giant joke you're making ? I would be only half-surprised if Diamond's head suddenly appeared by the roof-window to tell me something like "naaah, 'just kidding but please give me your brain !" ^^'
> 
> Joke appart, regardless the way in which I think about it I feel incredibly lucky. 
> Look at that : I joined the Guild in March last year, doubtful and intimidated, jumped directly in this montly challenge with Frel and Floris. One year later, almost day-for-day, this same map win a Atlas Award and close the loop of my first year here. But it's not only about the award, or about winning something. The best is to feel I'm a part of this amazing, incredible and kind community. You all rock, and you don't have any idea about how good it is to be there 
> 
> Ok, and now I'll just close the roof-window. One can never be too careful 
> And here's the plan : 1/ Close the window. 2/ Start thinking about how to make better than Kingkel in 2019 ^^
> 
> And... and... thank you


All Well deserved  :Smile:  ...

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Awesome! All such beautiful maps. Voting was extremely hard, however.

And congrats all, and MistyBee, long live Kingkel!

----------


## Wingshaw

> Start thinking about how to make better than Kingkel in 2019


If you make a better map than Kingkel, especially if it is a city map, I might just petition the Community Leaders to rename you QueenBeee  :Very Happy: 

Congrats Beee, Ilanthar and everyone else. Very well deserved winners and a wonderful year of mapping complete.

Wingshaw

----------


## Arimel

Congratulations to everyone! The voting was very difficult and I hope that it will be even more difficult next year!

----------


## jshoer

Congratulations and well deserved everyone! This year was definitely close.

I'm glad Salt Harbor made the podium!

----------


## LizardInk

CONGRATS to all the winners!!!! So very very well deserved, all!!!

----------


## vorropohaiah

congrats to all the winners! Well-deserved

----------


## Tenia

This is definitively Beee's week!  :Wink:  Congrats to all!

----------


## smalyon

Thank you for this honour!

----------


## Akae

Congratulations for all winners !!! Really great maps !
And I'm Really honoré to win a price !!! ❤️

----------


## Brendo

Congratulations, it was a pleasure to be indicated, and the winners made an amazing work!!!

----------


## J.Edward

Congratulations to all the winning mapmakers.  :Smile: 
And to all those nominated as well. Loads of great maps.
My votes could have easily gone for many maps in this.

----------


## Redrobes

Congrats to all the winners as well as those who got nominated. Every year the standard is insanely high.

----------


## Mouse

Wow!  

Voting was extremely hard, but I'm so glad that I did!

Congratulations to all the nominees - especially to the winners  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shall Teclex

It's Atlas time again! After weeks of agonizing over which maps to nominate (actually, the difficult choice was which maps not to nominate, everything posted here in the past year was excellent) and the pleasure of voting, here comes the final excitement - seeing the display of the winning maps is a truly magical and unforgettable moment. Huge congratulations to the winners for bringing into existence magnificent and memorable gems of artistic cartography!

And simply thanking to the community leaders, especially to ChickPea and Diamond, for making this possible wouldn't be enough; you guys have elevated the subcultural Atlas phenomenon into a well organized and far-reaching annual artistic award, inspiring us to create more and create better.

So, let's build more fantastic worlds and produce more astonishing maps, because the new Atlas cycle for the finest cartography has just begun  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Hi folks, just a quick update...

Our blog post with the winners and our voting breakdown maps is now live. You can view it here. Sorry for the delay with this. We were struggling a little to get the maps done, as everyone was pushed for time.

----------


## - JO -

Wow ! What an oustanding job !!!!! Thanks so much for those maps ! First, because they are just so inventive and beautiful... and then bacause it's really interesting to see the votes !

----------


## rogerjones

Congratulations to all atlas award winners....cheers

----------

